# Pension advice



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, new to the site and looking some sound advice from folk who have completed their move. I am recently retired and receive a Gov Pension. I am canadian by birth but lived in Belfast since I was 3, a very long time ago, I have sponsored my Wife and kids so plan moving to Burlington/Oakville area of Toronto in February 2011. I intend completing a Truck driving course to gain employment as a truck driver. I am looking advice about my career choice,good or bad, do you think I will get employment ?. I would also appreciate any advice re my pension payments, who do I pay tax to and how much ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chief13 said:


> Hi, new to the site and looking some sound advice from folk who have completed their move. I am recently retired and receive a Gov Pension. I am canadian by birth but lived in Belfast since I was 3, a very long time ago, I have sponsored my Wife and kids so plan moving to Burlington/Oakville area of Toronto in February 2011. I intend completing a Truck driving course to gain employment as a truck driver. I am looking advice about my career choice,good or bad, do you think I will get employment ?. I would also appreciate any advice re my pension payments, who do I pay tax to and how much ?


Welcome to the site. You don't say how old you are. I ask because truck driving can be/is a tough occupation particularly in North America where distances are vast. Truck drivers appear to be in demand so all being equal you might be alright trying it here.
As a Canadian resident you will be legally obligated to declare your worldwide income. If your UK Gov't pension is taxable in UK you will receive credit from CRA (Canada Revenue Agency) as an offset.


----------



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site. You don't say how old you are. I ask because truck driving can be/is a tough occupation particularly in North America where distances are vast. Truck drivers appear to be in demand so all being equal you might be alright trying it here.
> As a Canadian resident you will be legally obligated to declare your worldwide income. If your UK Gov't pension is taxable in UK you will receive credit from CRA (Canada Revenue Agency) as an offset.


Cheers Auld Yin, much appreciated, as you can imagine we are very apprehensive re our move. We have spent the last 2 summers in Ontario to prepare the kids so realize the vast country you have compared to our small island. However truck driving has always appealed to me and after 30 years in the security field and reaching 50yrs old (still in pretty good shape if I do say so myself) I fancy giving it a go. Re my income (pension) from the UK, am I right in thinking that as I will be taxed in the UK there is an agreement between both Countries I won't be taxed in Canada ? Ps where are you in Canada ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chief13 said:


> Cheers Auld Yin, much appreciated, as you can imagine we are very apprehensive re our move. We have spent the last 2 summers in Ontario to prepare the kids so realize the vast country you have compared to our small island. However truck driving has always appealed to me and after 30 years in the security field and reaching 50yrs old (still in pretty good shape if I do say so myself) I fancy giving it a go. Re my income (pension) from the UK, am I right in thinking that as I will be taxed in the UK there is an agreement between both Countries I won't be taxed in Canada ? Ps where are you in Canada ?


I don't know if there's an agreement as such but whatever tax you must pay in UK will be allowed for in your Canadian tax situation. You will be taxed on your worldwide in income and whatever tax is due in Canada will be reduced by the taxes paid in UK. 
I am in Pickering Ontario which is in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). Whereare you thinking of settling?
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't know if there's an agreement as such but whatever tax you must pay in UK will be allowed for in your Canadian tax situation. You will be taxed on your worldwide in income and whatever tax is due in Canada will be reduced by the taxes paid in UK.
> I am in Pickering Ontario which is in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). Whereare you thinking of settling?
> Much Good Luck.


We have spent time in Burlington / Oakville area and liked it, is Pickering similar. I have also been looking at New brunswick but not sure about employment or weather up there. You think I could get employment as a trucker at my age ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chief13 said:


> We have spent time in Burlington / Oakville area and liked it, is Pickering similar. I have also been looking at New brunswick but not sure about employment or weather up there. You think I could get employment as a trucker at my age ?


Yes, Pickering is somewhat similar. It's about equidistant from Toronto as is Burlington but is east rather than Burlington which is west.

Well "they" say 50 is now the new 40, so I don't think too old. You have to believe in yourself and your ability. There's no point in clouding the issue. It will be a tough go for you to break in to the trucking business. New Brunswick is very nice and has the added benefit of the ocean being very closeby. Weather there is like the rest of the Maritimes, wetter than more inland, cold but usually not too severe winters and usually nice warm summers. It's close to the US border which is/can be a good thing.


----------



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, Pickering is somewhat similar. It's about equidistant from Toronto as is Burlington but is east rather than Burlington which is west.
> 
> Well "they" say 50 is now the new 40, so I don't think too old. You have to believe in yourself and your ability. There's no point in clouding the issue. It will be a tough go for you to break in to the trucking business. New Brunswick is very nice and has the added benefit of the ocean being very closeby. Weather there is like the rest of the Maritimes, wetter than more inland, cold but usually not too severe winters and usually nice warm summers. It's close to the US border which is/can be a good thing.


Cheers Auld Yin, its been a pleasure, if I ever get to pickering I will share a wee irish with you, its the best whiskey you know. All the very best and keep your high hand low.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

As a resident of Canada, you would have to pay Canadian tax on any UK pension. Any tax that was deducted in the UK would not be credited by CRA - you would need to apply for exemption from UK tax under double taxation treaty: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/canada-individual.pdf


----------



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

mountainman said:


> As a resident of Canada, you would have to pay Canadian tax on any UK pension. Any tax that was deducted in the UK would not be credited by CRA - you would need to apply for exemption from UK tax under double taxation treaty: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/canada-individual.pdf


Many thanks Mountainman, much appreciated I will make enquiries before I leave UK. Could I ask what your views are on a 50 year old (me) starting off to train to be a truck driver and what you think my job prospects are. Cheers.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Chief13 said:


> Many thanks Mountainman, much appreciated I will make enquiries before I leave UK. Could I ask what your views are on a 50 year old (me) starting off to train to be a truck driver and what you think my job prospects are. Cheers.


The average age of Truck Drivers in 2005 was 44 which was higher than the Canadian worker's average age of 40 years old.

From the same source, it appears that over 30% of truck drivers are aged 50+.


Truck Drivers (NOC 7411-C) - Toronto Region, Ontario - Working in Canada


----------



## Chief13 (Dec 17, 2010)

mountainman said:


> The average age of Truck Drivers in 2005 was 44 which was higher than the Canadian worker's average age of 40 years old.
> 
> From the same source, it appears that over 30% of truck drivers are aged 50+.
> 
> ...


Hi Mountainman

Was just wondering if I can pick your brains again ? My wife has been checking the internet and is having great difficulty locating junior schools in the Burlington area, we have 3 children ages 11,9 and 7 and am not sure if we need to register them before we enter the country or wait until we arrive ? Also two of the children have citizenship by birth as I was born in Canada so do they need medical insurance like my wife and her eldest who I am sponsoring ? Sorry for bothering you again. PS whereabouts in Canada are you ?


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Chief13 said:


> Hi Mountainman
> 
> Was just wondering if I can pick your brains again ? My wife has been checking the internet and is having great difficulty locating junior schools in the Burlington area, we have 3 children ages 11,9 and 7 and am not sure if we need to register them before we enter the country or wait until we arrive ? Also two of the children have citizenship by birth as I was born in Canada so do they need medical insurance like my wife and her eldest who I am sponsoring ? Sorry for bothering you again. PS whereabouts in Canada are you ?


From Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care / Ministre de la Sant et des Soins de longue dure :

"To apply for OHIP, you must be able to answer 'yes' to the three questions listed below:

Is your main residence or home in Ontario?

During the first six months that you lived in Ontario, were you away less than 30 days?

Are you in Ontario for at least 153 days in any 12-month period?

Tip: If you are new to Ontario, there is a three-month waiting period before OHIP will cover your medical costs. It is still a good idea to apply for an OHIP card as soon as you get here. To cover the waiting period, you could consider buying private health insurance."

Regarding schools, this would be done directly with the school when you arrive. The following lists all schools in the area, Burlington is on page 5:


http://www.hdsb.ca/Downloads/SchoolListElem_Sec.pdf


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't know if there's an agreement as such but whatever tax you must pay in UK will be allowed for in your Canadian tax situation. You will be taxed on your worldwide in income and whatever tax is due in Canada will be reduced by the taxes paid in UK.
> I am in Pickering Ontario which is in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). Whereare you thinking of settling?
> Much Good Luck.


I too will be receiving my UK state pension in less than 2 years. Currently living in Canada, but moving to Thailand in 3 1/2 years.
The way I see it I will pay considerable tax on any pension from the UK as that income will be added on top of my current income (not peanuts).
Do you think I would be better to open a bank account in Thailand using my Thai wifes home address there, and have my UK pension sent to the bank in Thailand? 
Hopefully avoiding any taxes.


----------

